# Creative Ideas for Old Furniture



## littleemily (Sep 29, 2006)

I recently got some really nice, older furniture at an estate sale for a SUPER cheap price but it doesn't really match the rest of my apartment. My apartment is very white &amp; light, and the furniture is a dark brown. Is there anything, other than sanding it down and painting it, that anyone can think of to do with it?

Or just any fun ideas to spruce up old furniture


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2006)

If it's been stained that dark then you'll have to sand and strip it in order to paint or stain lighter. Congrats on your new furniture!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Oct 1, 2006)

maybe look into placing mosaic tiles or mirrors on it (although, that could get pricey). I've tried Contact Paper once before, but I found that it doesn't stick.


----------



## eightthirty (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new furniture! It would be really helpful if you had photos.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 2, 2006)

if you use a good primer you should only have to give it a very light sanding first, then prime then paint........it should stick well and be easy to do!! contact paper will be a nightmare if you should change your mind about the look down the road!!

I'd love to see pics too!!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

Check out HGTV.com. They have lots of great ideas on there! I know the show "Decorating Cents" has a small blip on every episode where a place does "Trash to Treasure" using misc. old furniture and other items to make newer pieces of rustic looking furniture!


----------

